# Iraq Wants To Build Subway



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Nov 2008)

I can't help but wonder if this is just a pipe dream or is the area actually stable enough to carry this preoject out?

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2008/11/17/7437111-ap.html

Iraq announces plans for $3.7-billion Baghdad subway

By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
     
BAGHDAD - Iraq plans to build a subway in Baghdad to help cut pollution and ease traffic on the city's chronically clogged streets. 

Baghdad Mayor Sabir al-Issawi said in statement released Monday that Iraq's cabinet has earmarked $3.7 billion Cdn for the project. 
The subway is the first in Baghdad and will have two lines. 

One would run 18 kilometres from Shiite-dominated Sadr City in the east to the predominantly Sunni neighbourhood of Azamiyah in northern Baghdad. 
The second line would be cover 20 kilometres and link the mixed neighbourhoods of central Baghdad to the primarily Sunni western suburbs. 

Both lines will have 20 stations.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Nov 2008)

Here's betting it will be complete before Ottawa gets its light rail plan in place...


----------



## slowmode (17 Nov 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Here's betting it will be complete before Ottawa gets its light rail plan in place...


I second that


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2008)

When I read the thread title, I thought it meant a Subway restaurant.


----------



## slowmode (17 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> When I read the thread title, I thought it meant a Subway restaurant.


 Well i'm sure they would love that but thats probally in the coming years! one step at a time!


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Well i'm sure they would love that but thats probally in the coming years! one step at a time!


Perhaps they have one in the Green Zone? Anyone know of that?


----------



## slowmode (17 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Perhaps they have one in the Green Zone? Anyone know of that?



Actually here ill fill you on some info

http://world.subway.com/Countries/frmMainPage.aspx?CC=IRQ

Currently theirs 20 subway restaurants in Iraq. Thats a lot more than I thought there would be

In Afghanistan there are currently 4 , which is also more than I thought there would be.

heck its a big franchise

But Getting back on* topic* : It will be interesting to see how this plays out


----------



## kincanucks (17 Nov 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I can't help but wonder if this is just a pipe dream or is the area actually stable enough to carry this preoject out?
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2008/11/17/7437111-ap.html
> 
> ...



Lets see 40 stations equals 40 bombings plus bombs heading east and north.  Unless the security situation drastically improves this is doomed to fail. A pipe dream or dare I say a tube dream.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (17 Nov 2008)

From reading that clip sounds like 40 stations to be built 20 on each line. That being said it will be a huge growth opportunity for Iraq as well as a huge target for those unruly people seeking to undermine peace and security in the regions.

 Cheers.


----------



## Drag (17 Nov 2008)

If they can do this, why is the US not charging them, at least a nominal sum, for security costs.  I heard somewhere that the Iraqi government is sitting on a $80 billion surplus.


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Nov 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Actually here ill fill you on some info
> 
> http://world.subway.com/Countries/frmMainPage.aspx?CC=IRQ
> 
> ...



The restaurants do not count if they are situated on a military base.  

Iraq should get everything else sorted out before they start building a subway, with no security it is doomed to fail.


----------

